# New A3 comercial on german Audi website



## Steffen76 (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi all,
First of all hi from Germany from a new member.
I just downloaded the promotin video of the new Audi A3 (3.2 ltr V6) from the german Audi website (www.audi.de). It's a really nice made movie with 60 MB size. Maybe you want to take a look at it.
Bye
Steffen


----------



## Pekka (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: New A3 comercial on german Audi website (Steffen76)*

Welcome to the Tex Steffen! I higly recommend that commercial to everybody, suh a cool little flick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## lunch (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: New A3 comercial on german Audi website (Steffen76)*

Great, Thanks for the video.
Where can I download a video for A3?


----------



## deBORA (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: New A3 comercial on german Audi website (lunch)*

look at http://www.audi.de


----------

